# Asian water moniter



## Sike (Jan 7, 2008)

hi all,
just wonderin if any one cud tell me r we allowed to keep asian water moniter as a pet in the uk? r there any specfic species of lizard you are not allowed?

Thanks
Luke


----------



## gavcross69 (Jan 8, 2008)

yes its fine to keep asian water monitors in the uk, i have a 5.5ft male there great pets just need a lot of time and alot of space. im not sure about komodo dragons but gila monsters and beaded lizards are dwa only, beacause there venomous. are you thinking of getting a monitor?


----------



## Sike (Jan 7, 2008)

well one of them or a tegu not to sure, wat do you think?


----------



## gavcross69 (Jan 8, 2008)

if all you have kept up to press is a leo i wouldnt recomend either. but if thats what you got your heart set on,i would go for a baby bosc and grow it on.although these 2 species of lizards look quite similar they couldnt have more different personalities. most tegu tend to be very skitty and take quite a while to get over the skitty stage and from what i know of tegu's they take a bit more caring for than monitors.but obviously if you dont have much space id say tegu although you can get hold of smaller monitors like the kimberly rock but they too can be skitty.if you want a more robust and in my opinion easier animal to look after id stick to the monitor side, first off think medium size if you got space.(as i said a bosc is a perfect 1st time monitor) i recommend a baby due to the fact that you can raise them to how you want them to behave, and this is a very difficult quality to find in the reptile world. my bosc is dog tame,litter trained,lead and harness trained and coming along great he is only 18 month old and out shines any of my other lizards on inteligence. if i can il add a few pics of him for you!
cheers hope this helps and good luck


----------

